# P & H ?????



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

Took a ride on my Harley today with camera in tow with the thought of doing some research on the real railroads for my model R.R. So I checked out the yards in Horicon, Wi. & found this loco. parked on a siding. Now I'm new to model railroading so what diesel is this & did you ever hear of P & H?


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I guess it didn't take much research on my part to see that it's an EMD SD45.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

That's big power for an elevator switcher.

P&H is Parrish & Heimbecker, a large grain company with elevators across the country.

The "PHLX" under the locomotive's cab is its reporting mark - which uniquely identifies the owner. Note that anything ending in "X" is a private owner, not a railway.

Edit - actually your close-up cropped photo of the logo shows the company's name quite clearly...


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

cv_acr said:


> That's big power for an elevator switcher.
> 
> P&H is Parrish & Heimbecker, a large grain company with elevators across the country.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris for the info., did not know about private ownership.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*JFGI it!*

http://www.parrishandheimbecker.com/home

If it ain't on the internet, it doesn't exist!!

Peter


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, here are also things on the internet that do NOT exist....


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*But not the other way around!!*



Old_Hobo said:


> Unfortunately, here are also things on the internet that do NOT exist....


LOL.

Peter


----------

